# Database Error?



## o_O (Sep 7, 2008)

Did anyone just try and go somewhere on TCoD forums but get a "Database Error"? Just interested.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

Yep. Right when I tried to enter the main page of the forums. But I eventually logged on, though.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

I did when trying to go and see a topic. Let's just hope the big bag fourm crasher doesn't come again.


----------



## Flora (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

Yep. ^^


----------



## Wymsy (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

It's probably just a too many connections error or something lame like that.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

I dunno about just now, but I got one yesterday (6ish?) when trying to reply to what I think was Kratos' art thread. After a panic filled "Oh my God the forums are gonna crash again D:" moment, everything worked again :3


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

Surely this should be in Forum Discussion?

Either way, that was midnight for me, so... nope.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*



Dannichu said:


> I dunno about just now, but I got one yesterday (6ish?) when trying to reply to what I think was Kratos' art thread. After a panic filled "Oh my God the forums are gonna crash again D:" moment, everything worked again :3


That's so weird. Because that happened when I was going to reply to Kratos' thread too! Wow~ Amazing coincedence~ I thought the same thing, Dannichu~


----------



## Flora (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Random Thing....*

It happened to me before the big forum crash, so I didn't care. ^^


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

It happens periodically and nearly always means that Toucan Sam is messing with things.

Don't bother posting about it.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually, this is exactly the same error that I was trying to fix when I managed to delete the previous database. It's a too many connections error, yes, although there shouldn't be that many connections.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 9, 2008)

No wonder the database has errors. Y'all are always expecting too much of it, always putting pressure on it to be a perfect database. Well, databases have feelings too, y'know! :(

[seriously guys, it's not a big deal really, and if it were, you'd be able to tell because all the data would be gone]


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Butterfree's doing a great job with both the forums and the site, and I didn't mind the short error. It got fixed quite fast, actually. I was just interested if somebody else got a Database Error like me.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Actually, this is exactly the same error that I was trying to fix when I managed to delete the previous database. It's a too many connections error, yes, although there shouldn't be that many connections.


Huh.

Doesn't it still send you an email every time people get it?


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, just experienced a shorter one right now. Didn't mind it, though.


----------

